# [gelöst]Verzeichnis verschlüsseln

## wuesti

Moin Moin,

ich möchte lediglich ein Verzeichnis verschlüsseln und bei Bedarf komfortabel mouten. Ich möchte weder das ganze System noch das gesamte Homeverzeichnis verschlüsseln. Was ich im Netz dazu finde, ist uralt oder bezieht sich auf ganze Partitionen.

Hat jemand einen Link zu einem Howto?

Vielen Dank

wuesti

----------

## Christian99

Howtos hab ich auch nicht, aber dafür gibt es encfs und ecryptfs.

encfs mountet ein verschlüsseltes verziechnis über fuse. Allerdings hab ich vor nem Jahr mal in nem test gelesen, dass es einige grundsätzliche designschwächen aufweist.

ecryptfs ist direkt im kernel verankert, etwas komplizierter zu benutzen und ist in diesem test ganz gut bewertet worden.

----------

## wuesti

Vielen Dank!

encfs hat ein Howto im Gentoo Wiki. Es ist superschnell eingerichtet, leicht zu verstehen, aber veraltet. Siehe Bug #510290

Das Howto für ecryptfs ist noch nicht fertig und verweist arch's wiki.

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *wuesti wrote:*   

> Vielen Dank!
> 
> Das Howto für ecryptfs ist noch nicht fertig und verweist arch's wiki.

 

Hier ist eine sehr schön Anleitung für Debian. Musst ein klein wenig anpassen eben für eine einzelnen Ordner

im Homeverzeichniss ist aber wohl kein Problem. Habe mich zum ersten mal mit ecryptfs auseinander gesetzt und

hat nach der Anleitung für eine einzelnen Orden kein 5 Minuten gedauert ....

http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-encrypt-directories-partitions-with-ecryptfs-on-debian-squeeze

Vielleicht hilft es ja auch anderen weiter, z.B. für ein verschlüsselten Order in der Cloud usw.

MfG

----------

